# Ships, Boats and Yachts



## Harkeb

Cape Town


----------



## Justme

hkskyline said:


> The sight of the ocean and boats is quite soothing, and a walk along a waterfront can be very refreshing. *However, I notice that the marinas and harbours of the world aren't very different from each other. *




That is, with the exception of Venice. In this city, there is only one way to get around (with the exception of foot) and that's by boat. There is an amazing collection of boats for every use, personal, tourist, public transport, deliveries, emergencies services... In every other city in the world, DHL or UPS use vans, in Venice, they use boats...

The tourist Gondolar (€60)

























The public transport gondolar (50cents)









Ambulence service









Taxi

















Ferry









Builders









Coppers









Getting to school (and having problems)









Excursions:









Deliveries

















Traffic Lights









Transportable market









Parking at home









And yes, some people live on their boats.

There is no place in the world like Venice.


----------



## ark

ILOILO-GUIMARAS PARAW REGATTA,  Iloilo Strait (between Iloilo City and Guimaras Island Province, Philippines)

PARAW is a traditional sailboat in Panay Island, Western Visayas, Philippines.


----------



## koolcity

*PUERTO MADERO PORT, BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*

PUERTO MADERO PORT, BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA.. enjoy it kay:


----------



## vishalt

lol some very nice pics there, i loved destroit and the boats on the snow especially 

*Port Stephens, Australia:*


----------



## Vinicius

*Rio de Janeiro Harbor - The Rotterdam*


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai*


----------



## ReddAlert

couple from Milwaukee


----------



## 100% humedo




----------



## Marco_




----------



## hkskyline

New York


----------



## Juliebeth

The photographs are gorgeous! Juliebeth


----------



## xfogus

Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## wiki

*la romana(dominican republic) marina views:*

[IMGhttp://i.timeinc.net/motorboat/images/magazine/2005/122005/fea_dominican5_440x233.jpg







[/URL]


----------



## koolcity

"LA MAsquerade" in Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires




























And bonus


----------



## hkskyline

Boats & Ferries Around New York
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=373713


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## waynewung

Denmark? 
where is Malta?Don't forget it!


----------



## Guest

*Great thread!* 


*Fort Lauderdale, FL  *











































*Key Biscayne, FL  *


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## Mα®

^^


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Nice cruise ship!




Sunseeker by ROBTHEGOB, on Flickr


Herbert Ballam by ROBTHEGOB, on Flickr


Valiant by ROBTHEGOB, on Flickr


Krempertor by ROBTHEGOB, on Flickr


Harbour Master by ROBTHEGOB, on Flickr


Soraya by ROBTHEGOB, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

*Kotor, Montenegro*









http://sunseekermaltabrokerage.com/


----------



## Mα®

*Bar, Montenegro*



goldyMNE said:


> slika od jutros
> spreman za fiate


...


----------



## Mα®

*Boka Kotorska, Montenegro*









http://www.prco.com/uk/destinations-pr/save-money-on-trip-of-a-lifetime-travelling-out-of-season/


----------



## italiano_pellicano

the best yachts are italians , nice pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trieste , Italy*


Pronti...via! por luca.candini, en Flickr


----------



## Mα®

*Kotor, Montenegro*









*source*

thanks italiano... viva l'Italia


----------



## Mα®

*Budva, Montenegro*









*source*









*source*









*source*


----------



## Mα®

*Budva, Montenegro*






















































source


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Hot rods on water.




Lucy Fisher by ROBTHEGOB, on Flickr


Cruising on the Thames by ROBTHEGOB, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

South Passage by ZapGaspix, on Flickr


Southern Cloud by ZapGaspix, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Jeddah Yachts Marina: Frauscher by Hosam Al-Ghamdi .:|:. حسام الغامدي, on Flickr


Jeddah Yachts Marina: Robalo (Rescue Boat) by Hosam Al-Ghamdi .:|:. حسام الغامدي, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr
A custom 60-footer? That's what Bluegame is doing with this boat. Available in five different configurations, such as Open, T-Top and Fisherman, the 60 also comes with various hull colors. Sanlorenzo, the longtime custom Italian builder, is working with Bluegame on these all-carbon-fiber, 40-knot boats. Photos by Sanlorenzo.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

Mα®;97869352 said:


> *source*
> 
> thanks italiano... viva l'Italia


incredible...:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ stunning indeed!




Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


HINCKLEY_SOUWESTER_70_PHOTO_SLIDESHOW_102509_VX_P12 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hinckley Souwester 70 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr
The largest sailing yacht in Hinckley's lineup, the Sou'wester 70 bears a high-performance hull by renowned designer Bruce King. Each 70 is built to order: sloop or ketch, aft cabin or center cockpit, even an optional pilothouse deck. Photos by Hinckley and AccuSoft Corp.


Hinckley Souwester 70 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hinckley Souwester 70 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


Hinckley Souwester 70 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hinckley Souwester 70 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


Hinckley Souwester 70 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Mastercraft 300 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr
The MasterCraft 300 is a twin-tipped dayboat, complete with deck area forward. It also has a clever, two-piece, tempered-glass top that allows both shade and fresh air. Photos by MasterCraft. To see more marine photography, go to www.madmariner.com. Para ver estas fotos en nuestro sitio en español, visite www.marineroloco.com


Mastercraft 300 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Mastercraft 300 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


Mastercraft 300 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Mastercraft 300 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


Mastercraft 300 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## Urban Legend

Yellow Fever said:


>


I saw this ship docking in Eilat port a month ago.


----------



## Urban Legend

*Haifa, Israel*


----------



## Mα®

*Kotor, Montenegro*









*source*


----------



## christos-greece

Yellow Fever said:


> Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr





Yellow Fever said:


> Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


I really like this particurarly boat... :cheers:


----------



## Mα®

*Budva, Montenegro*


MTNGR-1687-20120606And4more.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


MTNGR-1702-20120606And4more.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


MTNGR-1717-20120606And4more.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


MTNGR-1722-20120606And4more.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


MTNGR-1764-20120606And4more.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

*Budva, Montenegro*


MTNGR-1769-20120606.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


MTNGR-1819-20120606.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


MTNGR-1799-20120606And4more.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

*Budva, Montenegro*


MTNGR-1794-20120606And4more.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


MTNGR-1824-20120606And4more.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


MTNGR-1692-20120606And4more.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


MTNGR-1737-20120606And4more.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


----------



## Сталин

FTW!


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ What the hell is that?


----------



## Vrooms

*PORT DICKSON MALAYSIA* 2012
taken by me

IMG_2196 by artifiedme, on Flickr

Yachts at Avillion Admiral Cove by artifiedme, on Flickr

Yachts at Avillion Admiral Cove by artifiedme, on Flickr

Avillion Admiral Cove by artifiedme, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

*Tivat, Montenegro*


06.01.2013 by DULEfoto, on Flickr


Fortunate son by Miklos Szaloczy, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

*Tivat, Montenegro*


Porto Montenegro at night by katarinayee, on Flickr


P1030355 by katarinayee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Izola, Slovenia*

The old Mediterranean town of Izola by B℮n, on Flickr

*Adelaide, Australia*

If I'm that rich!?! :: HDR by Artie | Photography :: No need to fave/comment , on Flickr

*Octopus George Town Super Yacht (Reykjavic, Iceland)*

Octopus George Town Super Yacht by KristjánFreyr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lady Moura yacht*


le Faucon Maltais + le Lady Moura + le A, in Port Vauban, Antibes by twiga269 ॐ FEMEN, on Flickr


The Lady Moura at Monte Carlo by Steve Barowik, on Flickr


Lady Moura by christo303, on Flickr


Lady Moura by momoti, on Flickr


le Lady Moura by twiga269 ॐ FEMEN, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

*Boka Kotorska, Montenegro*


Perast, Crna Gora by daliokas, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

*SENTOSA COVE SINGAPORE*

Sentosa Cove by Edricism, on Flickr

Untitled by takashiyoshida, on Flickr

The Coast at Sentosa Cove 3 by Steel Wool, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Siglufjordhur, Iceland


----------



## Mα®

*Tivat, Montenegro*









by Vad-ak, *Panoramio*


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong
By *sunnyipip *from dcfever :


----------



## Mα®

*Tivat, Montenegro*


Waves in Tivat by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

*Kotor, Montenegro*


Kotor, Montenegro by HappyTellus, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

*Boka Kotorska, Montenegro*









*source*


----------



## christos-greece

*Talisman C yacht*

Valletta, Malta:

Talisman C by albireo2006, on Flickr

Bodrum, Turkey:

Yacht Talisman C by a-e-m, on Flickr

Venice, Italy:

Talisman-C by Daisuke Ido, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

^^stunning photos of "_toys for the big boys_".....thanks guys. :cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

*Singapore*

Marina Bay Cruise Centre by Gee!Bee, on Flickr


----------



## sheikhwa

*sheikhwa*

is very nice pics i like to visit it


----------



## christos-greece

*Yachts in Valletta, Malta*

*Madame GU*

Madame GU by albireo2006, on Flickr

*Indian Empress*

Indian Empress by albireo2006, on Flickr


Indian Empress by albireo2006, on Flickr

*The Maltese Falcon*

The Maltese Falcon by Steve Hawkins, on Flickr


The Maltese Falcon by Steve Hawkins, on Flickr

*Plan B*

Luxury Motor Yacht Plan B by J. Helland, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

*Kotor, Montenegro*


Kotor -Artania by Slavoljub Radojević, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Squamish, British Columbia by Bart's Dad, on Flickr


Padstow Gull by Mukumbura, on Flickr


DAD_1606.jpg by Doug Dillon-Milton, Fl., on Flickr


Marina by DotOnLine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Allready posted here, but i like it very much! :cheers:

*BlueGame 60 powerboat*

Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

*Tivat, Montenegro*



















*source*


----------



## Linguine

gorgeous toys.  . :cheers:


----------



## Igor L.

*Seychelles, my pics*




























Bonus=)


----------



## Yellow Fever

taken by me


IMG_8328 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_8329 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8332 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_8333 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8334 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_8344 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L.

*Odessa, Ukraine*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/amerigo_vespucci_v_odesse_488310/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/odessa_port_145183/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/dessa_383629/









http://vk.com/photo-9135837_288977320


----------



## Igor L.

*Odessa, Ukraine*



























http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/lego4me/









http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/fed-kobets/


















http://www.panoramio.com/user/6679003


----------



## Vasthrash

Esmeralda in Beagle Channel
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Esmeralda por Geoff Wise, en Flickr









Esmeralda IV por Geoff Wise, en Flickr









Esmeralda VIII por Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## Igor L.

*Odessa, Ukraine*



Igor L. said:


> http://horoshiyblog.livejournal.com/





Igor L. said:


> http://horoshiyblog.livejournal.com











...by DjDeeeeeen, on http://vk.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

The cruise ship is indeed like a floating city in the sea.


----------



## christos-greece

*Vertigo (Alloy Yacht)*


Alloy Yachts Vertigo by OOOHOOW, on Flickr


Alloy Yachts Vertigo by OOOHOOW, on Flickr


Alloy Yachts Vertigo by OOOHOOW, on Flickr


Alloy Yachts Vertigo by OOOHOOW, on Flickr


Alloy Yachts Vertigo by OOOHOOW, on Flickr


Alloy Yachts Vertigo by OOOHOOW, on Flickr


Alloy Yachts Vertigo by OOOHOOW, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Luxury is an understatement.


----------



## christos-greece

*Viking Yacht*


Viking 50 by J Adams Photography, on Flickr


Viking 50 by J Adams Photography, on Flickr


Viking Helm by J Adams Photography, on Flickr


Viking VIP Stateroom by J Adams Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

*Boka Kotorska, Montenegro*









by me


----------



## Mα®

*Kotor, Montenegro*









by me


----------



## Peregrin Tuk




----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Nice shots but don't forget to credit the photographers.


----------



## christos-greece

*131 Feet “Stealth” Alloy Mega Yacht (Made in Italy)*

All photos from: http://nautilusyachts.wordpress.com/mega-yachts/


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Its a beauty!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taken by me...


Walt Disney cruise ship.


IMG_9443 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_9442 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9477 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_9546 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9553 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_9534 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

Wow!....thanks for sharing YF. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

more from Vancouver..


IMG_9204 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_9210 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9217 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_9216 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krogen 55 Expedition*


Krogen 55 Expedition par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Krogen 55 Expedition par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Krogen 55 Expedition par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Krogen 55 Expedition par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Krogen 55 Expedition par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Krogen 55 Expedition par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Krogen 55 Expedition par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Krogen 55 Expedition par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Krogen 55 Expedition par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Krogen 55 Expedition par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Krogen 55 Expedition par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Krogen 55 Expedition par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Krogen 55 Expedition par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr

:cheers2:


----------



## Yellow Fever

its nice to be rich.


----------



## christos-greece

*Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 49i*


Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 49i par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 49i par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 49i par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 49i par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 49i par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 49i par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 49i par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 49i par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 49i par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Wally Yachts Saudade*


Wally Yachts Saudade par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Wally Yachts Saudade par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Wally Yachts Saudade par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Wally Yachts Saudade par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Wally Yachts Saudade par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Wally Yachts Saudade par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Wally Yachts Saudade par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Wally Yachts Saudade par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Wally Yachts Saudade par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


Wally Yachts Saudade par Mad Mariner, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*yachts & boats around the world*


USS Potomac par Deadman's Handle, sur Flickr


38630-sea-and-beach-luxury-sail-yacht par andrew.yavtushenko, sur Flickr


TABLE MOUNTAIN FROM THE WATERFRONT, CAPETOWN, SOUTH AFRICA. par IMAGES OF WALES.... (TIMWOOD), sur Flickr


More yachts of all types and sizes. par mark_kram.23, sur Flickr


Boats At Dusk par Kuvamme, sur Flickr


Skyline Yacht Fort Lauderdale Florida Broward County par Captain Kimo, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Carver 47*

Carver 47 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Carver 47 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Carver 47 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Carver 47 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Carver 47 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Carver 47 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pershing 64*

Pershing 64 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Pershing 64 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Pershing 64 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Pershing 64 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Pershing 64 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Pershing 64 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Pershing 64 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*MORRIS 48*

MORRIS 48  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

MORRIS 48  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

MORRIS 48  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

MORRIS 48  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

MORRIS 48  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

MORRIS 48  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

MORRIS 48  by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*DUFOUR 45*

DUFOUR 45 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

DUFOUR 45 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

DUFOUR 45 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

DUFOUR 45 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

DUFOUR 45 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

DUFOUR 45 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

DUFOUR 45 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

DUFOUR 45 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Red Dragon*

Red Dragon by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Red Dragon by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Red Dragon by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Red Dragon by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Red Dragon by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Red Dragon by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Red Dragon by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Red Dragon by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Red Dragon by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Athena*

Athena by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Athena by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Athena by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Athena by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Athena by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Athena by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Athena by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nordhavn 76: Eliana*

Nordhavn 76 "Eliana" by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Nordhavn 76 "Eliana" by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Nordhavn 76 "Eliana" by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Nordhavn 76 "Eliana" by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Nordhavn 76 "Eliana" by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Nordhavn 76 "Eliana" by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Nordhavn 76 "Eliana" by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Nordhavn 76 "Eliana" by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Nordhavn 76 "Eliana" by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Nordhavn 76 "Eliana" by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Nordhavn 76 "Eliana" by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Nordhavn 76 "Eliana" by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Nordhavn 76 "Eliana" by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Nordhavn 76 "Eliana" by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Daniel Piraino 的 Fort Lauderdale, Florida captured with my HTC One M8 smartphone. #oneography #FortLauderdale #Florida #htconem8 #yacht


Flickr 上 Daniel Piraino 的 Las Olas Blvd , Fort Lauderdale #Florida #FortLauderdale #htconem8 #HTC


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Daniel Piraino 的 Longboat Key #Florida #oneography #htconem8


Flickr 上 Daniel Piraino 的 Haulover Sandbar -Miami


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Daniel Piraino 的 Longboat Key #Florida #oneography #htconem8


Flickr 上 Daniel Piraino 的 SeaRay Captured with my HTC One M8 smartphone in New Smyrna Beach , Florida #Htconem8 #Florida


----------



## Yellow Fever

Racing at Cowes by Fred Dawson, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 D70 的 Star and Sea Princesses
Vancouver harbour


----------



## christos-greece

*Bertram 700E*

Bertram 700E by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Bertram 700E by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Bertram 700E by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Bertram 700E by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Bertram 700E by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Bertram 700E by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vicem 72*

Vicem 72 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Vicem 72 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Vicem 72 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Vicem 72 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Vicem 72 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Vicem 72 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hinckley Souwester 70*

Hinckley Souwester 70 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Hinckley Souwester 70 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Hinckley Souwester 70 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Hinckley Souwester 70 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Hinckley Souwester 70 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Hinckley Souwester 70 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Hinckley Souwester 70 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ferratti Yachts 470*

Ferratti Yachts 470 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Ferratti Yachts 470 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Ferratti Yachts 470 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Ferratti Yachts 470 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Ferratti Yachts 470 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Ferratti Yachts 470 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Ferratti Yachts 470 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Ferratti Yachts 470 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jeanneau Sun Odessy 54 DS*

Jeanneau Sun Odessy 54 DS by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Jeanneau Sun Odessy 54 DS by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Jeanneau Sun Odessy 54 DS by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Jeanneau Sun Odessy 54 DS by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 409*

Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 409 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 409 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 409 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 409 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 409 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 409 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 409 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60*

Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Sanlorenzo Bluegame 60 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

*Planet Solar's Turanor*

Planet Solar's Turanor by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Planet Solar's Turanor by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Planet Solar's Turanor by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Planet Solar's Turanor by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Planet Solar's Turanor by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Planet Solar's Turanor by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Planet Solar's Turanor by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Planet Solar's Turanor by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Planet Solar's Turanor by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lagoon Catamaran*

Lagoon Catamarans by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Lagoon Catamarans by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Lagoon Catamarans by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Lagoon Catamarans by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Lagoon Catamarans by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Lagoon Catamarans by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Lagoon Catamarans by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Lagoon Catamarans by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Lagoon Catamarans by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Lagoon Catamarans by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Lagoon Catamarans by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Lagoon Catamarans by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Lagoon Catamarans by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Lagoon Catamarans by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Lagoon Catamarans by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

love that UFO style planet solar boat.


----------



## christos-greece

*Sunreef 62*

Sunreef 62 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Sunreef 62 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Sunreef 62 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Sunreef 62 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Sunreef 62 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Sunreef 62 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Sunreef 62 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Sunreef 62 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Sunreef 62 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Sunreef 62 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dufour 375*

Dufour 375 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Dufour 375 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Dufour 375 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Dufour 375 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Dufour 375 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Dufour 375 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Dufour 375 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Dufour 375 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr

Dufour 375 by Mad Mariner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*101 Hargrave KING BABY*

DSC09882 by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

DSC09895 by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

DSC_0366 by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

King_Baby_2 by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

DSC03636 by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

DSC_0869 by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

DSC03638 by hargraveyachts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*101 Hargrave KING BABY*

Continue:
100H_KBaby_Int_Sal_0031_FT by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

DSC_0885 by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

DSC_0911 by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

DSC_0916 by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

03. King Baby - Main Saloon YL3L9786 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

06. King Baby - Main Saloon YL3L9792 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

09. King Baby - Main Saloon YL3L9780 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*101 Hargrave KING BABY*

Continue:
13. King Baby - Corridor to Galley YL3L9739 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

12. King Baby - Stairs to Cabins YL3L9798 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

14. King Baby - Stairs to Bridge YL3L9740 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

15. King Baby - Bridge YL3L9744 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

16. King Baby - Galley YL3L9737 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

17. King Baby - Galley YL3L9759 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

18. King Baby - Galley YL3L9738 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*101 Hargrave KING BABY*

Continue:
27. King Baby - Guest Cabin Hall YL3L9717 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

19. King Baby - Master Cabin YL3L9711 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

20. King Baby - Master Cabin YL3L9712 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

21. King Baby - Master Cabin YL3L9714 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

22. King Baby - Master Cabin YL3L9723 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

23. King Baby - Master Cabin Bathroom YL3L9725 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

28. King Baby - Double Cabin YL3L9730 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

29. King Baby - Double Cabin Bathroom YL3L9733 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*101 Hargrave KING BABY*

Continue:
30. King Baby - VIP Cabin YL3L9763 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

31. King Baby - VIP Cabin Bathroom YL3L9765 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

34. King Baby - Twin Cabin YL3L9807 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

36. King Baby - View to Master Cabin YL3L9811LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

42. King Baby - Sondeck Helm YL3L9747 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

43. King Baby - Sundeck YL3L9749 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

44. King Baby - Sundeck YL3L9751 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

45. King Baby - Sundeck YL3L9754 LR by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Bavaria 42 Sport power cruiser*

Bavaria 42 Sport power cruiser by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Bavaria 42 Sport power cruiser by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Bavaria 42 Sport power cruiser by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Bavaria 42 Sport power cruiser by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Bavaria 42 Sport power cruiser by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Bavaria 42 Sport power cruiser by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Bavaria 42 Sport power cruiser by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bavaria 42 Sport power cruiser*

Continue:
Bavaria 42 Sport power cruiser by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Bavaria 42 Sport power cruiser by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Bavaria 42 Sport power cruiser by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Bavaria 42 Sport power cruiser by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Bavaria 42 Sport power cruiser by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Bavaria 42 Sport power cruiser by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Bavaria 42 Sport power cruiser by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

*Beneteau Oceanis 321*

Beneteau Oceanis 321 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Beneteau Oceanis 321 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Beneteau Oceanis 321 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Beneteau Oceanis 321 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Beneteau Oceanis 321 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Beneteau Oceanis 321 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Beneteau Oceanis 321 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beneteau Oceanis 321*

Continue:
Beneteau Oceanis 321 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Beneteau Oceanis 321 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Beneteau Oceanis 321 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Beneteau Oceanis 321 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Beneteau Oceanis 321 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Beneteau Oceanis 321 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Beneteau Oceanis 321 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

Beneteau Oceanis 321 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

*Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 39i*

DSC_2141 C by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

DSC_2129 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

DSC_2132 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

DSC_2133 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

DSC_2134 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

DSC_2141 L by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

DSC_2177 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

DSC_2195 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 39i*

Continue:
DSC_2158 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

DSC_2160 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

DSC_2161 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

DSC_2164 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

DSC_2165 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

DSC_2170 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

DSC_2171 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

DSC_2157 by GBR BoatSales, on Flickr

:cheers2:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Steveston by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr

Canadian Fishing Company by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SuperMoon's Last Breath ~ Vancouver, BC by Michael Thornquist, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SuperMoon Down the Strait ~ Vancouver, BC by Michael Thornquist, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dream Big... It's a Wonderful World ~ West Vancouver, BC by Michael Thornquist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yellow Fever said:


> The Beginning Of The Fall Of Vancouver by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


Really a nice one (yacht)


----------



## philmar

Rowing leisurely with her feet - Tam Coc, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Futuristic ferry boat - Tokyo bay by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Ganges River rush hour- Varanasi by Phil Marion, on Flickr

A cruise ship in the Icy Straights Narrows early one calm morning by Phil Marion, on Flickr

sunset over the Niger - Mopti, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Mekong River longboats - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tommy*

_MOT9921 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

_MOT9897 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

_MOT9906 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

_MOT9851 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

_MOT9854 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

_MOT9856 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_1055 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_1069 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_1132 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tommy*

Continue:
_MOT9895 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

_MOT9845 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

_MOT9843 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

_MOT9841 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

_MOT9828 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

_MOT9820 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

_MOT9821 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

_MOT9803 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

_MOT9789 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tommy*

Continue:
_MOT9701 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

_MOT9704 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

_MOT9726 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

_MOT9750 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

_MOT9638 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_833 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_835 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_836 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_839 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tommy*

Continue:
SSP_849 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_734 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_751 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_759 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_777 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_783 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_1029 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_794 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_799 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tommy*

Continue:
SSP_853 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_811 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_817 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_824 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_860 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_879 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_883 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_928 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_946 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_934 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

SSP_974 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Mα®




----------



## christos-greece

*Monaco yachts*

Solandge and Cakewalk by christo303, on Flickr

Monaco Yacht Show 2014 by christo303, on Flickr

Equanimity, TV and Athena by christo303, on Flickr

St. David by christo303, on Flickr

Arkley by christo303, on Flickr

Cloud 9 by christo303, on Flickr

Achilles F by christo303, on Flickr

Samar and Siren at the MYS 2014 by christo303, on Flickr

2 Ladies by christo303, on Flickr

Astrid Conroy by christo303, on Flickr

:cheers2:


----------



## EMArg

In the Bay of San Francisco:


----------



## philmar

garland on boat - Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Sumida River boat traffic - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


fisherman - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Miss Liberty ferry and lower Manhattan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Halong Bay, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Waiting for the dragon ferry - Summer Palace, Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Super Yachts*

*El KATARA*
El KATARA en la Marina Port Tarraco by Joaquim F. P., on Flickr

El KATARA en la Marina Port Tarraco by Joaquim F. P., on Flickr

El KATARA en la Marina Port Tarraco by Joaquim F. P., on Flickr

*Freedom*
Super Yachts by René Jacobs, on Flickr

Super Yachts by René Jacobs, on Flickr

*Carinthia VII*
Super Yachts by René Jacobs, on Flickr

*Diamonds are Forever*
Diamonds Are Forever by Cycling man, on Flickr

Super Yacht by woolyboy, on Flickr

:cheers2:


----------



## Yellow Fever

2014 - Costa Rica - Puerto Caldera - ms ZAANDAM Coming 1 of 2 by Ted's photos - For me & you, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

2014 - Costa Rica - Puerto Caldera - ZAANDAM Going 2 of 2 by Ted's photos - For me & you, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

2014 - Costa Rica - Zaan-West-Dam - Puerto Caldera by Ted's photos - For me & you, on Flickr
2014 - Costa Rica - Zaan-West-Dam - Puerto Caldera 

The dock at Puerto Caldera, Puntarenas, Costa Rica with the ms Westerdam and ms Zaandam tied up.


2014 - Panama - ms WESTERDAM - Sleep on it by Ted's photos - For me & you, on Flickr

2014 - Panama - ms WESTERDAM - Sleep on it 

End of the day, start of the night and while sleeping the ms Westerdam is someplace in the Pacific Ocean off the coast of Panama on its way to Puerto Caldera (Puntarenas) in the Gulf of Nicoya, Costa Rica. It will arrive there at 7 am April 21.


----------



## Yellow Fever

2014 - Panama Canal Transit - ms Westerdam Chandelier by Ted's photos - For me & you, on Flickr

2014 - Panama Canal Transit - ms Westerdam Chandelier 

Public art piece (Half Moon) in the ms Westerdam atrium. And the end of the Panama Canal transit. The boat is headed for Puerto Cauldera, Costa Rica.



ATRIUM ART - ms WESTERDAM



In 1609, the sailing vessel de Halve Maen (Half Moon) set sail from Amsterdam to New York. Henry Hudson was at the helm, and the ship belonged to the Dutch East India Company. 



In 1618 the ship was destroyed during an English attack on Jakarta in the Dutch East Indies.



In 1909, the Kingdom of the Netherlands presented the United States with a replica of the Halve Maen in order to commemorate the 300th anniversary of Hudson's voyage; the replica was destroyed in a 1934 fire. Eighty years later, the New Netherland Museum commissioned a third replica.



In honor of the rich seafaring tradition of Holland America Line, a Waterford Crystal sculpture of the Halve Maen adorns the ms Westerdam's atrium.



Holland America offers a free iPhone or iPod app for an art walk on their ships.


----------



## christos-greece

*Vicem 75*

Continue:
_MOT3823 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_MOT3799 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_MOT3797 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_MOT3787 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_MOT3786 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

salone 3621 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

salone 3618 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_MOT3810 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_MOT3808 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vicem 75*

Continue:
cucina 3623 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

cucina 3630 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

corridoio 3646 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

armatore 3631 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

armatore 3635 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

ospiti 3643 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

vip 3663 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

ospiti 3654 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

vip 3658 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

vip 3659 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

equipaggio 3668 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

:cheers2:


----------



## 1ºBoaz

Christian Radich in Funchal









Sergio Ferreira


----------



## christos-greece

*Mastiff Tug*

_MOT6673 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_MOT6628 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_MOT6615 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_MOT6609 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_MOT6651 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_MOT6669 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mastiff Tug*

Continue:
zona di prua 6738 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

scala ponte superiore 6739 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

ponte superiore 6724 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

plancia di comando 6735 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

tavolo per cena 6716 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

tavolo per cena 6712 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

tavolo per cena 6710 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

zona tender ponte superiore 6451 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mastiff Tug*

Continue:
plancia di comando 6408 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

prendisole poppa 6394 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

zona pranzo pozzetto 6390 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

zona pranzo pozzetto 6366 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

salone 9432 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

salone 9423 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

salone 9429 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

salone 9441 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mastiff Tug*

Continue:
scala zona notte 9452 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

cabina ospiti 9461 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

bagno ospiti 9475 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

cabina ospiti 2 9486 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

bagno ospiti 2 9517 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

cabina ospiti 3 9522 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

bagno ospiti 3 9539 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

cucina 9555 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

cabina armatore 9581 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

bagno armatore 9596 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

:cheers2:


----------



## Henry Karl

Some yachts are bigger than my home:cheers:


----------



## lumpie28

I need to buy a lottery ticket!


----------



## 1ºBoaz

Funchal









SergioCruises


----------



## christos-greece

*Sensei*

pozzetto 7096 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

pozzetto 7097 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

ponte superiore 7102 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

ponte superiore 7103 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

ponte superiore 7104 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

fly 7105 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

fly 7107 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

fly 7110 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

ponte superiore accesso al salone 7112 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sensei*

Continue:
salone ponte principale 7123 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

salone ponte principale 7125 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

salone ponte principale 7127 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

salone ponte principale 7132 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

salone ponte principale 7138 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

cucina 7145 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

cabina armatore 7152 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

cabina armatore 7159 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

bagno armatore 7165 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sensei*

Continue:
cabina ospiti 7173 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

bagno ospiti 7186 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

cabina vip 7188 2 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

bagno vip 7197 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

cabina ospiti 2 7207 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

bagno ospiti 2 7214 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

salone ponte superiore 7239 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

salone ponte superiore 7250 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

plancia 7261 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

:cheers2:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Queen Mary 2 - Arriving in Hong Kong by Black Cygnus Photography, on Flickr


Queen Mary 2 - Arriving in Hong Kong at Kai Tak by Black Cygnus Photography, on Flickr


QM2 - Window by Black Cygnus Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

https://www.flickr.com/photos/olebluesman/16662550599/
It was a wonderful day as the "Norwegian Jewel" came into St. John's, NL.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Arcadia Departing St. John's NL by Insearchoflight, on Flickr


----------



## HEREDIANO1

incredible boats and yachts!!!


----------



## Awesome Pappu

Incredibly amazing and magnificent boats. Really enjoyed and loved these pictures as a boat lover.


----------



## christos-greece

*Beneteau Flyer GT 44*

BENETEAU44-0911-6070-MD by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

BENETEAU44-0911-6612-MD by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

124I0556 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

IMG_0175 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

124I0594 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

Salon1 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

124I0571 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

Chambre1 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beneteau Sense 50*

Sense(50)2 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

vue1 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

vue2 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

vue4 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

inter3 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

carre by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

inter2 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

diap8 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

diap5 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

diap6 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

diap3 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

*Bar, Montenegro*

D00040 by Firmoza, on Flickr

D00047 by Firmoza, on Flickr

D00053 by Firmoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Sabre 456*

467_101010SCCP-3825 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

461_101210BTSA-4761 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

440_452_3_10x7_crop by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

464_100710BTIS-0078 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

463_100710BTIS-0082 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

466_100710BTIS-0091 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

462_100710BTIS-0085 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Beneteau Swift Trawler 52*

121Q9901 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

121Q9578 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

121Q0594 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

_G9U4451_HD by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

_G9U4433_HD by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

_G9U4578_HD by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

_G9U4541_HD by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

Spot The Cruiseliner @ Maputo Port








http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8393/8747569178_6a51f659ec_c.jpg











http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8558/8746446283_895abf449e_c.jpg​


----------



## christos-greece

*Beneteau Sense 43*

Beneteau Sense 43 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

Beneteau Sense 43 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

Beneteau Sense 43 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

Beneteau Sense 43 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

Beneteau Sense 43 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

Beneteau Sense 43 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

Beneteau Sense 43 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

Beneteau Sense 43 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

Beneteau Sense 43 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr

Beneteau Sense 43 by Annapolis Yacht Sales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandros Motor Yacht*

Alexandros Motor Yacht by Travelive, on Flickr

Alexandros Motor Yacht by Travelive, on Flickr

Alexandros Motor Yacht by Travelive, on Flickr

Alexandros Motor Yacht by Travelive, on Flickr

Alexandros Motor Yacht by Travelive, on Flickr

Alexandros Motor Yacht by Travelive, on Flickr

Alexandros Motor Yacht by Travelive, on Flickr

Alexandros Motor Yacht by Travelive, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandros Motor Yacht*

Continue:
Alexandros Motor Yacht by Travelive, on Flickr

Alexandros Motor Yacht by Travelive, on Flickr

Alexandros Motor Yacht by Travelive, on Flickr

Alexandros Motor Yacht by Travelive, on Flickr

Alexandros Motor Yacht by Travelive, on Flickr

Alexandros Motor Yacht by Travelive, on Flickr

Alexandros Motor Yacht by Travelive, on Flickr

Alexandros Motor Yacht by Travelive, on Flickr

Alexandros Motor Yacht by Travelive, on Flickr

Alexandros Motor Yacht by Travelive, on Flickr

Alexandros Motor Yacht by Travelive, on Flickr

:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

*Mega Yacht Harmony V*

Harmony V by Travelive, on Flickr

Sun Lounge by Travelive, on Flickr

External Dining Area by Travelive, on Flickr

Interior Lounge by Travelive, on Flickr

Dining Area by Travelive, on Flickr

Cat B Cabin by Travelive, on Flickr

Cat A Cabin by Travelive, on Flickr

Cat P Cabin by Travelive, on Flickr

Cat C Cabin by Travelive, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Catamaran Caldera I*

Catamaran Caldera I by Travelive, on Flickr

Catamaran Caldera I by Travelive, on Flickr

Catamaran Caldera I by Travelive, on Flickr

Catamaran Caldera I by Travelive, on Flickr

Catamaran Caldera I by Travelive, on Flickr

Catamaran Caldera I by Travelive, on Flickr

Catamaran Caldera I by Travelive, on Flickr

Catamaran Caldera I by Travelive, on Flickr

Catamaran Caldera I by Travelive, on Flickr

Catamaran Caldera I by Travelive, on Flickr

Catamaran Caldera I by Travelive, on Flickr

Catamaran Caldera I by Travelive, on Flickr

Catamaran Caldera I by Travelive, on Flickr

:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

*Catamaran Caldera II*

Catamaran Caldera II by Travelive, on Flickr

Catamaran Caldera II by Travelive, on Flickr

Catamaran Caldera II by Travelive, on Flickr

Catamaran Caldera II by Travelive, on Flickr

Catamaran Caldera II by Travelive, on Flickr

Catamaran Caldera II by Travelive, on Flickr

Catamaran Caldera II by Travelive, on Flickr

Catamaran Caldera II by Travelive, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Triton*

Triton by Travelive, on Flickr

Triton by Travelive, on Flickr

Triton by Travelive, on Flickr

Triton by Travelive, on Flickr

Triton by Travelive, on Flickr

Triton by Travelive, on Flickr

Triton by Travelive, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Triton*

Continue:
Triton by Travelive, on Flickr

Triton by Travelive, on Flickr

Triton by Travelive, on Flickr

Triton by Travelive, on Flickr

Triton by Travelive, on Flickr

Triton by Travelive, on Flickr

Triton by Travelive, on Flickr

Triton by Travelive, on Flickr

Triton by Travelive, on Flickr

Triton by Travelive, on Flickr

:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

*Jongert (Antares Avance, 30 m)*

_DSC3458 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_DSC3460 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

pranzo esterno 3461 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

plancia comando esterna 3462 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

pranzo esterno 3469 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

plancia comando 3400 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

salone 3395 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jongert (Antares Avance, 30 m)*

Continue:
salone 3349 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

salone 3352 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

cabina ospiti 3362 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

bagno ospiti 3363 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

cabina armatore 3367 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

bagno armatore 3368 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

cabina ospiti 3372 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

bagno ospiti 3375 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

*Alliaura Feeling 55*

_DSC3199 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_DSC3201 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_DSC3206 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_DSC3207 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_DSC3211 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_DSC3215 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_DSC3157 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_DSC3161 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alliaura Feeling 55*

Continue:
_DSC3172 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_DSC3175 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_DSC3090 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_DSC3106 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_DSC3107 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_DSC3130 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_DSC3137 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_DSC3145 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alliaura Feeling 55*

Continue:
_DSC3093 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_DSC3100 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_DSC3058 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_DSC3059 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_DSC3080 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_DSC3075 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

_DSC3070 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Superyacht, Yacht & Un, on Flickr

:cheers2:


----------



## Yellow Fever

ASUKA II Panorama by JIMI_lin, on Flickr

MS Asuka II (飛鳥II) is a cruise ship owned and operated by Nippon Yusen Kaisha. It was originally built by the Mitsubishi Heavy Industries shipyard in Nagasaki, Japan, as Crystal Harmony for Crystal Cruises. In 2006, Crystal Harmony was transferred from the fleet of Crystal Cruises to that of Crystal's parent company, Nippon Yusen Kaisha, and entered service under her current name.[1] As of February 2009, it was the largest cruise ship in Japan


----------



## Yellow Fever

ASUKA CRUISE II by JIMI_lin, on Flickr

飛鳥II by JIMI_lin, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

MSC Musica, by me


----------



## Mα®

*Kotor, Montenegro*

Norwegian Jade (source)


----------



## christos-greece

*Alliaura Privilege 515*

_DSC4462 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC4222 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC4231 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC4236 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC4239 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC4291 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC4334 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC4437 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alliaura Privilege 515*

Continue:
_DSC3684 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3495 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3447 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3503 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3514 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3520 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3521 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3650 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3672 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3677 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alliaura Privilege 515*

Continue:
_DSC3743 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3558 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3561 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3584 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3738 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3761 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3450 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3460 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3472 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3481 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alliaura Privilege 515*

Continue:
_DSC3712 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3724 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3598 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3603 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3626 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3717 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3722 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

_DSC3769 by Martino Motti, sur Flickr

:cheers2:


----------



## Kænugarður

*Odessa, Ukraine*



























http://www.panoramio.com/user/6679003


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_6780 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_6775 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_6751 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## beeargry

I really enjoy with this posting. This has extraordinary images.


----------



## christos-greece

*yachts and boats...*

Delta Yacht - Baggenstäket Lännersta - Sweden by Jan Lagergren, on Flickr

South Beach Marina by Cheyne Wallace, on Flickr

Newport RI July 2015 Rockit Yacht by Elysa Darling, on Flickr

yacht after eight by PR - IMAGES, on Flickr

S/Y EMELY - Germany by Marland H, on Flickr

Charter yacht Australis na Trogir by jeff Scrutton, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Marina - Departing St. John's 2015-05-26 by Wayne Norman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Veendam at Chain Rock Leaving St. John's NL by Wayne Norman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

20150823_103248 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20150823_103255 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

20150823_103802 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20150823_103243 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

*Coal Harbor, Vancouver BC*









*False Creek, Vancouver BC*









*Steveston, Richmond City BC*









*False Creek, Vancouver BC*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver


Screenshot_2015-08-23-19-05-50 (2) by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Training For Reality by Wayne Norman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

A Regal Princess Outbound From St. John's, NL. by Wayne Norman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

AidaDeva Outbound From St.John's, NL Sept.,17th. by Wayne Norman, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka

*MSC Divina in Civitavecchia*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Costa Classica in Kotor, Montenegro*
July 2012









By me









By me

*Costa Classica in Split, Croatia*









By me








By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*MSC Divina*









By me








By me (Malaga, Spain)








By me (Genova, Italia)


----------



## Dukljanka

*Thomson Majesty in Funchal, Madeira / Portugal*









By me


----------



## manhuelofspain

hosting imagenes
Aguilas, Murcia, Spain.


----------



## Dukljanka

*AIDAsol, Funchal, Madeira* ♥


Sphinx class cruise ship, built at Meyer Werft for AIDA Cruises. She is the fifth Sphinx series ship, preceded by sisters AIDAdiva, AIDAbella, AIDAluna, and AIDAblu, and followed by AIDAmar. AIDAsol was delivered in March 2010.









By me


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Love the art work on the ship.


----------



## Dukljanka

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Love the art work on the ship.


So sweet.  

*Corfu, Greece* July 2012

The Arethusa & Artemis are identical 50-passenger yachts built in 2007. Their small sizes allow guests to travel to off-the-beaten-path destinations and small harbors, avoiding the crowds of larger ports.
*Ship Specifications*
Length: 193 feet
Beam: 35 feet
Draft: 10 feet









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Cunard Queen Victoria in Kotor, Montenegro*










by *@Wrightbesideyou*


----------



## capricorn2000

*Victoria BC*


----------



## capricorn2000

*Victoria BC*


----------



## capricorn2000

*
In Long Beach CA*


----------



## capricorn2000

*Queen Mary, Long Beach CA*


----------



## capricorn2000

*Avalon, Catalina Island CA*


----------



## capricorn2000

*Ensenada Mexico*


----------



## Dukljanka

Boka Kotorska, Montenegro

*Costa Classica & MSC Armonia*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Norwegian Epic*










by *David Russell UK*


----------



## Mα®

*Bay of Kotor, Montenegro*

by me


----------



## capricorn2000

In Vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sydney Cove by Young Ko, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Young Ko, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

For many, owning a mega-yacht is akin to travelling to Mars- It probably won't happen in your lifetime. But never say never, and for the 0.0000001% of the world's population, our wildest dreams are their realities. 

As you may expect, these yachts aren't short on glamour and decadence, with every model conspicuously consumed to preserve the owners status as having more money than most economies GDP. But though you may not have the means to buy, or even rent one of these wonders, you can still indulge in some much-needed escapism. So, sit back and lets us transport you into a world of cinemas, pools, helicopter-pads, discos and marble furnishings.


Adastra- $22m





























It may not be a super-yacht, but we thought we'd warm things up with this stylish modernist design. The yacht, designed by John Shuttleworth, took five years to build before it was awarded 'The most innovative design' at the 2013 World Superyacht Awards. Unsurprisingly, Adastra soon found a buyer in Anto Marden, a billionaire steel magnate.

Remarkably, this high-tech masterpiece- within a 50-meter radius- is the only one of its kind that can be controlled by an iPad.

http://lifehacklane.com/browse/?id=...f1a&utm_campaign=416&utm_term=85&utm_active=y


----------



## Yellow Fever

..


----------



## Yellow Fever

In Vancouver

20160722_074322 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Overnight Visitor at Canada Place by Rosey-Noelle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Adastra yacht*

Adastra, $15 Million Luxury Yacht, Launches In China 9 by Doron Levy, on Flickr

Adastra, $15 Million Luxury Yacht, Launches In China 3 by Doron Levy, on Flickr
Adastra, $15 Million Luxury Yacht, Launches In China 8 by Doron Levy, on Flickr
Adastra, $15 Million Luxury Yacht, Launches In China 7 by Doron Levy, on Flickr
Adastra, $15 Million Luxury Yacht, Launches In China 6 by Doron Levy, on Flickr
Adastra, $15 Million Luxury Yacht, Launches In China 4 by Doron Levy, on Flickr
Adastra, $15 Million Luxury Yacht, Launches In China 5 by Doron Levy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver harbour

20160724_151530 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20160724_151527 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3133 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3118 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3115 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3094 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3504 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3502 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3493 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Cool, very nice photos 

In Valletta, Malta:
Dreams by Thelma Long, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

20170710_111643 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170710_112445 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170710_112600 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170710_112631 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170710_114001 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

20170710_111643 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170710_112530 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170710_112628 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170710_114015 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_4998 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4989 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4951 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4949 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Warships in Vancouver.

IMG_3460 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3465 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3489 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3506 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aquarius*

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 010 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 012 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 013 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 015 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 019 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 021 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 022 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 025 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 027 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aquarius*

^^

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 043 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 045 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 046 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 047 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 048 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 050 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 055 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 057 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 059 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aquarius*

^^

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 096 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 099 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 103 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 107 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 109 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 115 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 117 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 119 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 120 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 122 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 125 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 131 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 140 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Aquarius*

^^

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 162 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 164 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 167 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 171 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 175 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 180 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 182 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 194 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 197 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 200 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 204 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 206 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 208 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

dalla-pieta-72-ht-aquarius-for-sale-italy 211 by Gianmaria Di Caro, on Flickr

:cheers2:


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3432 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3435 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3436 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*M / Y Barents Sea*

1-89381l-1920x1080 by Nord engineering, on Flickr

1-89383l-960x540 by Nord engineering, on Flickr

1-89387l-960x540 by Nord engineering, on Flickr

1-89389l-960x540 by Nord engineering, on Flickr

1-89379l-960x540 by Nord engineering, on Flickr

1-90507l-960x540 by Nord engineering, on Flickr

1-90511l-960x540 by Nord engineering, on Flickr

1-90513l-960x540 by Nord engineering, on Flickr

1-90515l-960x540 by Nord engineering, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_4480 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4481 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4482 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4484 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_4488 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4492 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4500 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_4509 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4510 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4474 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4477 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Haifon

His Royal highness Prince Mohammed bin Salman YAcht 
Worth 400M$


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3432 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3430 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zante yachts: Sofia*

*Please click into the follow links:*
http://zanteyachts.com/sofia-exterior/

http://zanteyachts.com/sofia-interior/


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3439 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3462 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3464 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Yachts in Monaco bay*

Madame Kate - 60m - Amels & Global - 74m - Lurssen by Raphaël Belly, on Flickr

Nirvana - 86m - Oceanco by Raphaël Belly, on Flickr

Lionheart - 90m - Benetti & Zeus - 74m - Blohm + Voss by Raphaël Belly, on Flickr

Unbridled - 58m - Trinity Yachts by Raphaël Belly, on Flickr

Madame Gu - 99m - Feadship by Raphaël Belly, on Flickr

Alfa Nero - 82m - Oceanco & Global - 74m - Lurssen by Raphaël Belly, on Flickr

Golden Odyssey - 123m - Golden Yachts by Raphaël Belly, on Flickr

Sherakhan - 70m - Vuyk En Zonen & Anastasia K - 47m - Benetti by Raphaël Belly, on Flickr

Dilbar - 156m - Lurssen by Raphaël Belly, on Flickr

Kolaha - 63m - ISA by Raphaël Belly, on Flickr

Savannah - 84m - Feadship by Raphaël Belly, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3541 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9940 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9968 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9969 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9992 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9991 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC00497 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC00500 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC00503 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC00513 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC00514 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC00515 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC00959 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC00957 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC00972 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC00974 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC00997 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01003 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01005 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC01024 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01034 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01044 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC01152 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01154 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01155 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC09404 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC09405 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC09415 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## nizamahmad

From Bruj Al Arab


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC05924 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC05923 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC09403 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC09438 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC09439 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

20180502_131404 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC00467 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC00469 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC00471 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC03153 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03155 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03173 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03176 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC03185 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03191 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3816 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3817 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3821 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3822 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

*Dallas Cowboys Owner Jerry Jones Splashes Out on Superyacht*

The billionaire businessman reportedly spent $250 million on the ship










Dallas Cowboys owner Jerry Jones has taken his state’s unofficial slogan to heart: Go big or go home.

The billionaire businessman is the new owner of a custom superyacht roughly the length of a football field, at 357 feet, which Mr. Jones got to take out for a cruise in time for the holidays. Dutch yacht builder Oceanco delivered the fuel-efficient ship to its "proud owners" a few days before Christmas, the builder announced.

https://www.mansionglobal.com/artic...oparticles_0096740abd77527fcb9bd920de37f3fc8f


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, YF :cheers:

Kelowna its a suburb of Vancouver?


----------



## Yellow Fever

No, Kelowna is 4 hours drive east of Vancouver.


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC03594 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03593 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3824 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3826 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3827 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

BILLIONAIRE BOATS TO BLOW YOUR MIND 









Toys of presidents, mega-rich CEOs, and Russian oligarchs (one of whom had a superyacht at the centre of his divorce battle), the planet's most pricey superyachts are incredible feats of engineering and breathtaking works of art, kitted out with every conceivable luxury. Feast your eyes on the most extravagant.










Built in 2007 by German shipbuilders Lürssen, Saint Nicolas has had the same owner and the same captain for over 10 years. The six-deck boat, which was repainted and fully refitted in 2016 and has never been chartered. Russian billionaire Vasily Anisimov bought the boat, which benefits from a six-cabin ship, complete with swimming pool and elevators, in 2017 for $52.4 million (£40m) but sold it the following year for just a little more than that.










Built in 2010, this 223-foot superyacht was built by Germany-based shipyard, Nobiskrug. Sycara V can welcome up to 20 guests to enjoy its sun deck, beach club, massage room and gym. But it's not all about sharing and the main suite has its own private deck.


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3828 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3868 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3934 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4113 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_4162 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4177 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4196 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_4281 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4282 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4288 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Skaha Lake continues..

IMG_4291 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4358 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4369 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4370 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_4371 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5064 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5065 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5066 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_5068 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5070 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5071 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5205 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC03489 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03496 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03497 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03500 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC03509 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03520 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03541 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03544 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC03545 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03549 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03552 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC03553 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03556 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03557 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03558 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC03599 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03481 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5609 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5611 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_6629 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6641 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8857 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8859 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8860 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8862 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8865 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8900 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8905 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8906 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3563 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3522 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3499 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3485 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Sin título by mummibjarni, en Flickr


Sin título by mummibjarni, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8920 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8921 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8934 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8935 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8942 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8943 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8944 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8945 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8946 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8947 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

BC ferry

IMG_4342 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4343 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4344 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4329 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

The large ship belongs to China's Ming Dynasty and the small one is European.


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8962 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8963 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8966 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9056 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9065 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9070 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9375 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9376 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Titanic looks like a little tug boat comparing the largest cruise ship in the world.


----------



## Yellow Fever

"The world's largest container ship, Evergreen's monster called "Ever Ace." Built this year, the ship can carry 23,992 standard containers at a time."


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9901 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9893 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9891 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9889 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9414 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_9410 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_9443 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_9606 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9609 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9614 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9619 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0324 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0325 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0326 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0327 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0363 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0366 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0369 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1775 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1794 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1833 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1835 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0313 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0324 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0341 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0359 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0095 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0100 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0106 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0108 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

